# overclocking plans



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

ok you can see my system specs for the most part in my sig, only 3 things

1: i'm only using 1 gpu atm. Not both

2: i only have 1 x 500gb HD not the 2 in my sig. one is busted.

3: My processor is currently OC'd to 3ghz per core, with a voltage of. 1.45

Temps. CPU 50'C System 50'C with the 2x 200cfm case fans on 60%, (i don't like putting them to full... too noisy) This is while running prime95. Also turning the fans from 60% up to 100% lowers the system temp to about 34'C The CPU is still making its mind up although i think thats dropped by about 5-10 degree's also.

Anyway.

Now i have my processor overclocked, and apparantly stable (pc hasn't crashed yet, prime 95 is still running) I figure i should give a go at getting my RAM up to speed. Its more a case of checking if this will work then anything else.

1: I've got the Corsair XMS2 DHX 2 x 2gb Modules. Timings of 4-4-4-15 and its PC6400 or 800mhz.

I'd like to get this up to 1066 as a target, the stable overclock used in a few reviews was 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15. What i wondered is , would it be faster as 1000 at 5-5-5-15 or at 1066 at 5-5-5-18 Or if you can think of a better way of testing then random guesswork >.>

anyway i should be happy once my pc is overclocked (don't worry this thing has more then ample cooling, 2 x 200cfm fans 1 on rear one on the front, asus arctic square as a CPU cooler, and a 25cm fan on the side of the case. As well as an 80mm fan on top and on the rear, and the twin fans on the PSU)


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

The only way to get a definitive answer is to do benchmarks with the different settings. No other easy way around it.


----------

